# Temperature Gauge: What position is your needle?



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

If the TSTAT was always open the car would struggle to warm up and cool off significantly while on the highway or longer cruze.

On my 1.4L T 6 M/T my gauge stays just to the a whole hash line lower than the middle hash mark.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I have a LTZ approaching 3K miles. The temp gauge needle during normal operations is just shy of the hash before the 1/2 way mark between Cold and Hot.


Same here.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

same here


----------



## 2011CruzeLTZ (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Does anyone have a slight smell of coolant coming from HVAC everyone so often? I check coolant level and it's at the proper level.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Never noticed any smells. I usually let noises go if they sound non-threatening, but if I smell something funny coming from my car, I usually take it in immediately.

Also, my needle stays in the same place.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> I have a LTZ approaching 3K miles. The temp gauge needle during normal operations is just shy of the hash before the 1/2 way mark between Cold and Hot.


Same here


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

2011cruzeltz said:


> i have a ltz approaching 3k miles. The temp gauge needle during normal operations is just shy of the hash before the 1/2 way mark between cold and hot.


+6


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

LTZ owner and I get the same thing....


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...samething on our LTZ.


----------



## CruzinGeorgia (Apr 7, 2011)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> The temp gauge needle during normal operations is just shy of the hash before the 1/2 way mark between Cold and Hot.


Yep, same place.


& no, never a smell like antifreeze, not even a little bit. Sounds like a problem.


----------



## cj10918 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have an Eco and it sits just below the halfway mark on the temp. gauge.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

yes to the needle, no to the smell, take your car in.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Does anyone have a slight smell of coolant coming from HVAC everyone so often? I check coolant level and it's at the proper level.


I had it once. I was doing a few tests with the hand brake and after a while I got that smell. I opened the hood but couldn’t see anything smoking. The car had just a few miles, I couldn’t repeat this behavior….


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Same needle position; no coolant smell yet.


----------



## Eljarras (Dec 7, 2019)

2011CruzeLTZ said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Does anyone have a slight smell of coolant coming from HVAC everyone so often? I check coolant level and it's at the proper level.


Yes I had that same issue! The coolant smell was horrible. One day I noticed it wasn’t coming up when I used the recirculating vents. I’ve been dealing with constant leaks and hoses ripping. Today i think I found the culprit to the whole thing. I used the coolant dye and saw that the reservoir tank was leaking. Apparently a very common thing in cruzes. Replaced that and it seemed to fix the leak and ac issues


----------

